# Water Cisterns



## drRapier (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone know any good places to pick up a water cistern? I like those big galvanized steel 1200 gallon ones. It'll be put in above ground to capture rain water off the roof and used for irrigation and livestock. 

No plastic.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

is there any particular reason you are looking for galvanized steel rather than plastic or another form of cistern? Leaching of metals and such can be a problem in certain areas with the galvanized and they are not completely weather resisitant .

Rainwell products carries them


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Monolithic Dome Institute

They make concrete dome homes, but they can also make cisterns. The owner of the company has a concrete cistern outside his house for rainwater collection. The homes are fireproof, tornado proof, earthquake resistant, and very low maintenance. They can even be buried for an underground home.


----------



## Whitey2001 (Oct 31, 2008)

I purchased my metal cistern from here:

Texas Metal Cisterns, the ultimate in water harvesting

They line their metal tanks with a protective coating. I only use my tank for irrigation (for now) but have no issues with rust.


----------



## StillStanding (Jan 24, 2009)

You can get polyethylene ones from ag supply places. You can get concrete ones from septic tank places. You can get fiberglass ones from places that specialize in underground tanks.

Steel is an expensive material and corrodes with exposure to water but if that's what you really want you can get any size tank you want from a bulk petroleum dealer.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

we built ours out of concrete block,coated it with damtight and its been trouble free for nearly 25 years..


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

well... some concerned parents have switched from plastic to metal water bottles to protect their kids from bisphenol A & phthalates, plastic-hardening chemicals that are suspected of causing certain health risks.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

dilligaf said:


> we built ours out of concrete block,coated it with damtight and its been trouble free for nearly 25 years..


Can you give us more information, such as the size and who the manufacturer of damtight is. What is the base of your cistern?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Can you give us more information, such as the size and who the manufacturer of damtight is. What is the base of your cistern?


I'd like to know more about this also. I need to keep water in a basement out, not in The moisture is keeping me from storing more preps down there.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

drRapier said:


> Anyone know any good places to pick up a water cistern? I like those big galvanized steel 1200 gallon ones. It'll be put in above ground to capture rain water off the roof and used for irrigation and livestock.
> 
> No plastic.


One word: bullets

OUr water is in our 2-car garage....away from windows.


----------

